# 16-19" shown on Allroad



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 1999)

Ronal USA, offers their German made, quality alloy wheels w.tires of your choice, in 16-19" sizes..
RONAL makes the OEM WHEELS for Audi.
SEE them on the car at
http://www.ronalusa.com
INDEX of CARS SECTION, Audi Allroad
Discount to viewers here, too. 800-899-1212


----------

